# UIndy Open 2011



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 15, 2011)

Date: April 2nd, 2011
Place: University of Indianapolis, Good Hall


http://www.cubingusa.com/UIndy2011/

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UIndyOpen2011

Any questions?


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 15, 2011)

WTF. Why isnt there 4x4 or 5x5?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 15, 2011)

I wanted to focus on smaller cubes, and if we have more time on events that don't get held too often (megaminx, sq-1) in the area.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 15, 2011)

Does the mystery even involve food?


No 4x4??  
I think I can make it. I already planned to go to a comp around this time, and this is close, so I think I'll go. 


Soooooo, Chicago got pushed back?


EDIT: 100% chance I am going. 
Goals: (posting so I won't forget). Sub 14 average, sub 2 5x5 solves, maybe average (if held), 1 or more sub 1 4x4's (if held), sub 5 2x2, sub 2:30 BLD.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone drive me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 15, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Does the mystery even involve food?



I think I'll let the mystery event remain a mystery


----------



## blah (Feb 16, 2011)

(jimmy -> (shadie -> chestie)) -> indy?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 16, 2011)

blah said:


> (jimmy -> (shadie -> chestie)) -> indy?


 
i almost posted something dumb before remembering parenthesis.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I wanted to focus on smaller cubes, and if we have more time on events that don't get held too often (megaminx, sq-1) in the area.


 
SQ-1 is almost always held in our area. I haven't competed in 4x4 in forever.


----------



## hatter (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be there unless something major happens and I can't.


As I've already told you, if you need any help feel free to ask me.


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a bit of a drive for me, but I think I'll go. Now to convince my mom to drive over 5 hours for a cubing competition...


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm surprised that neither Chester or Mike have registered. 
I'm looking at the schedule, and there are some things I want to talk about.
I honestly don't think it takes a full hour for the first 2x2 round. I've compared it to other competitions of 40-70 competitors, and the first 2x2 round is always 30-45 minutes. This competition looks like it's going to be a small one also. 
I also think it is unnecessary for 3 rounds of 2x2. I suggest 2. There aren't very many competitors again and there doesn't seem to be very many serious 2x2ers in the midwest. 
I also suggest holding something during lunch, preferably something with little competitors like 7x7 (not saying we should have it, just pointing the fact not many would do that), big-cubes BLD, or something quick, like magic. 
The 3x3 round 1 also looks a bit long :/. 

I don't know what you think of what I am saying or suggesting, but please don't take it wrong.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 23, 2011)

Does anyone have an extra set of square 1 stickers? I just need to replace my top side, and I can't place any orders or anything because my parents _hate_ cubing. As a matter of fact, they want me to throw away all my cubes after the comp because I already competed and there's no point of continuing to cube. 
Bump for this and edits above.

Reply to below: I'm now going to accept this will be a small cube competition.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 23, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I also think it is unnecessary for 3 rounds of 2x2. I suggest 2. There aren't very many competitors again and there doesn't seem to be very many serious 2x2ers in the midwest.


 
2x2 is my favorite event and I was pretty happy when I saw there would be three rounds. It's shaping up to be a relatively small competition, and I'm sure three rounds of 2x2 will NOT hurt anything. I think that even with the tentative events added on, we might be able to have an OH final.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 23, 2011)

indy open is going to be awesome its my first comp.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 23, 2011)

what color do you need for the top?


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 23, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> what color do you need for the top?


I currently use black and white for my top and bottom. I need black. However, I use textured stickers. Idk if there's a rule saying you can't have both textured and regular stickers, so if you have a full set I'll buy it from you.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 23, 2011)

i dont have a complete set. What do you avg for Sq 1?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Does anyone have an extra set of square 1 stickers? I just need to replace my top side, and I can't place any orders or anything because my parents _hate_ cubing. As a matter of fact, they want me to throw away all my cubes after the comp because I already competed and there's no point of continuing to cube.
> Bump for this and edits above.
> 
> Reply to below: I'm now going to accept this will be a small cube competition.


 
:/ about anticubing parents. What have you tried to do to change their minds? I'm calling for backup from the community, this is a code red. Soldiers stand by.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 23, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> i dont have a complete set. What do you avg for Sq 1?


 40-50


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 23, 2011)

The reason why times are so long for 2x2 and 3x3 is because this is the first time I've hosted a competition. I have talked extensively with some organizers and delegates to make sure i do this right. Remember, it's always easier to add events if we have time. As for doing an event during lunch, we'll have to leave the room for lunch (for the most part, unless people order stuff in). I think holding a competition when people are going to be gone just seems like a bad idea.

From the looks of it, we should easily be ahead of time. There have been a decent handful of requests for 4x4 and more OH. I specifically made Megaminx tentative because it's not done often around here.

2x2 is also one of my favorite events, and I know the KOIi group for the most part seems to enjoy a good amount of 2x2. You said you're going to accept it as a small cube competition, that's a good idea, because I didn't intend on having larger cubes 

Honestly though, with the way this looks, it looks like we'll have a fair bit of free time. All I ask is those that are going, please be eager to help judge and scramble so we can have more events!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 23, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Honestly though, with the way this looks, it looks like we'll have a fair bit of free time. All I ask is those that are going, please be eager to help judge and scramble so we can have more events!


 
I second this. Helping out will help things move along quickly and smoothly. Help out in any way needed, I promise: it adds to your competition experience. While hanging out with other cubers is a really cool experience, competing is the most exciting part, and more rounds = a better competition experience for you. 

To add, I'm really excited for this  Competitions on the smaller end are my personal preference.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 23, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Competitions on the smaller end are my personal preference.


 
You just like first place


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not if i have anything to do with it


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 23, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> :/ about anticubing parents. What have you tried to do to change their minds? I'm calling for backup from the community, this is a code red. Soldiers stand by.


I'm thinking going to the comp will change their minds. My mom has taken me to two, and she doesn't really care, but my dad is the one who hates it the most. They think playing with it lowers my grades (I still get straight A's), but that isn't proof. They're afraid I'll end up a fat, no-life person (even though I'm really skinny). No, I'm not asian. 
He gets the impression that all cubers look like this


Spoiler


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 23, 2011)

David: Show him videos of Erik and Feliks. They are very far from even "over weight," much less fat, and they're both icons in this community. In fact, you could show him a lot more people than that, just not me, obviously


----------



## TheJCube (Mar 24, 2011)

That picture is really for gamers, which really isn't us. 
Besides, if anything, I think cubing makes those brain cells start working, and is also a great stress reliever!


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I know it changed the mind of my mom and sister when they went to one with me, mainly because everybody was dressed normally and was cool and stuff. Plus, this is in a University right? That will probably prove something too. Is it on campus?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, it's on campus


----------



## dregerdoes (Mar 24, 2011)

That is so sad and I give you the green light. Keep cubing for the love of it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 24, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Not if i have anything to do with it


 
Come on. You had really nice scrambles  I've never even had an x-cross in competition D:


----------



## hatter (Mar 24, 2011)

I registered a few days ago.. It came up quicker than I anticipated! I wanted to practice some 2x2 and megaminx, but never got around to it. Oh well


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 26, 2011)

Only 1 week away! I will be selling some barley used, great condition 3x3's. White GH 3x3, 2 Black C4Y 3x3's (one bright cubesmith stickers, 1 cubesmith textured tiles, bright one looks and turns amazing), Haiyans Haiyans cube, along with a broken in and fast DS 2x2 and more.
Can't wait!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, this week is coming up quick! 31 registered competitors, but there are a few who I thought would be there who haven't registered yet (S Jt Maupin (jms_gears) and Chester).


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 26, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Yes, this week is coming up quick! 31 registered competitors, but there are a few who I thought would be there who haven't registered yet (S Jt Maupin (jms_gears) and Chester).


 And mike (4 and 5 BLD)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, well in fairness, I've been in touch w/him so I knew he was going to be busy this weekend  Normally though, I'd have expected to see him there


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2011)

Excited for this. No 5BLD competitors, and only one 4BLD


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 27, 2011)

Chester told me he's going, so that'll make two if he goes  Let me know when you get in town Fri. night Ethan, and we can get a mini-Indy Cubers meetup


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Chester told me he's going, so that'll make two if he goes  Let me know when you get in town Fri. night Ethan, and we can get a mini-Indy Cubers meetup


 
Ah alright. I wonder why JT hasn't signed up. And sounds good, who would that include?


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I think Mike and Chester are the only ones around here that really do 5BLD and neither of them have registered.

I meant to practice for this, I even started learning CMLL, but before I knew it time flew by and now the competition is in less than a week.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 27, 2011)

Ethan: JT isn't sure if he can get off work yet because he didn't ask for it off until this week (talk about being lazy...he knew about this comp months before it was announced). 

The cubers from the area are: Myself, Jt, Spencer Thompson, Allison Tharp, Drew McNutt, Sam Roach, Spencer Shively, Famous Deaf Rubik's, and I'm missing some. I would only count on (at most) myself, Jt, Spencer, possibly Allison if she's up for it (She lives about 25m from the campus area though).

Do you know which hotel you'll be staying at?

Nick, will your math teacher be coming again? He was a cool guy.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure on the hotel. I can ask my dad when he gets home. In the way of meetups, I'll take whatever I can get  being around other cubers is always cool.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 27, 2011)

Signed up friday, can't wait for the comp. Still haven't learned square 1 yet though. I'm sure we'll have tons of extra time at the end.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm staying at a motel or probably some best western or something. I'm on spring break and I'll be in DC, and on the way back my dad and I are sleeping in Indy and going to the comp, then going home.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 27, 2011)

David: I put plenty of information about the hotels/motels in the area on the Travel page. There are close hotels to the campus, I suggest that you and Ethan stay in ones that are close, and you can be part of our Friday night meetup


----------



## Notcuber952 (Mar 27, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> David: I put plenty of information about the hotels/motels in the area on the Travel page. There are close hotels to the campus, I suggest that you and Ethan stay in ones that are close, and you can be part of our Friday night meetup


 
What time is the meetup going to be at?


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 27, 2011)

It will probably be at holiday inn or Ramada. I'm pretty sure I'll get there at night, so I'll only meet up if someone happens to be staying at the same hotel than me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 27, 2011)

Holiday Inn is the closest hotel that I know of, and it's real easy to get to the campus from there (turn onto US31N, turn right onto Hanna Ave...takes you right to campus, then follow directions to get to Good Hall ).

Ethan, do you know where you're staying at yet?

Notcuber: I'm guessing we'll just have the small meetup once people get in town.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2011)

Holiday Inn most likely. Where would the meetup be?


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 27, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ethan: JT isn't sure if he can get off work yet because he didn't ask for it off until this week (talk about being lazy...he knew about this comp months before it was announced).
> 
> The cubers from the area are: Myself, Jt, Spencer Thompson, Allison Tharp, Drew McNutt, Sam Roach, Spencer Shively, Famous Deaf Rubik's, and I'm missing some. I would only count on (at most) myself, Jt, Spencer, possibly Allison if she's up for it (She lives about 25m from the campus area though).
> 
> ...


 
Sadly, no he cannot make it this time. He was planning on coming but one of his kids needs help moving into a new apartment, so he's gotta do that. I'm sure that he'll make the next competition though.


----------



## hatter (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd absolutely love to go to a meetup on friday. However, I have some family medical problems going on right now so I don't know if I'd be able to make it (however by probably Wednesday I could get a good feeling on if I would be able to make it).


Also, I go to school in Terre Haute and I *could* get out of class as late as 4:30 on friday (though, it hasn't happened yet *crosses fingers*). If the meetup is in indy I could possibly not make it until 6:30 or later (depending on how far away from Terre Haute it is). I'd absolutely love to go to a meetup friday, though. Just let me know!


----------



## Notcuber952 (Mar 27, 2011)

I probably wont be able to make the meetup, I have a tennis meet Fri. So we wont get there till around 11:00.


----------



## hatter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am almost 100% sure I won't have to meet for my last class friday.. so I'll get out at 12:40 (which means I can be there by 3 or so, again depending on how far away from Terre Haute you guys want to meet).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the meetup would be later. At the very earliest I will be there at 6.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll probably get there at around 9 because my dad needs to make a stop in colombus ohio (I'm in DC right now). I will most likely be staying at the holiday inn on keystone ave, so unless it's there and at that time, I'll won't be there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 29, 2011)

David: You should probably stay at the Holiday Inn off 31 and Thompson Rd, the area is nicer. UIndy is only a few miles south of a rougher part of keystone (go up to Rural St and it can get rough, all the way up to Downtown, keystone turns into rural), as a result the areas on it still aren't that great. If you're only staying one night, you might not notice much difference though. If you do stay at the one I suggest, take Thompson Rd -> Madison Ave (turn left / North) -> Shelby St veers off to the right a bit (you always have a green arrow, up/straight arrow, that is), turn right on Hanna. That'll be faster than 31 to Hanna because of some construction going on currently on Hanna smack in the middle of campus.

Allison: I figure the meetup will be around the campus area, where the other cubers stay in hotels at. Depending on what time they get there we can go to the greenwood mall, or find some restaurant to hang out at in the area.

Phone number exchange for those interested in a meetup?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Phone number exchange for those interested in a meetup?


 
Check your inbox. You can give it to any other cubers who will be coming (as long as they don't bother me)


----------



## hatter (Mar 30, 2011)

hmm.. googlemaps tells me UIndy is an hour and a half from Rose; however, I've never been there so I'd say I can be there by 2:30. I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2011)

Mmmm, I detest cubing in public, so I personally don't like the idea of having it in a mall. A restaurant will be nice. However, I've never been to a meet up or an after party, and most of us will be with a parent, so do the sit with us or what?

Fatboy: WTF how did you know my name I've never met you


----------



## hatter (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably from your WCA profile, I'd guess.


The other meetup we have had was in the food court of a mall and it wasn't bad. I think there was one time when people came up and even acted interested and it was mostly (or only) because Mike was blind solving. Even if you don't like being around other people, it isn't bad. 

I think I'd almost say a food court over a restaurant because cubing is kind of loud (and annoying, apparently) and food courts are naturally loud.. where we could disrupt people at a restaurant. Really though, I don't care.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2011)

hatter said:


> Probably from your WCA profile, I'd guess.
> 
> 
> The other meetup we have had was in the food court of a mall and it wasn't bad. I think there was one time when people came up and even acted interested and it was mostly (or only) because Mike was blind solving. Even if you don't like being around other people, it isn't bad.
> ...


 We're going to cube while eating...? The cubes are going to get greasy.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> We're going to cube while eating...? The cubes are going to get greasy.



Nobody said you had to get food. Plus, you could just not cube while you eat.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 30, 2011)

Allison and Ethan made very valid points 

Meetups and After parties: Parents can sit with if they want, or they can let the kids have their time w/the other cubers.

Cubing + Food: I'm VERY obsessive about greasy handed cubing. You can ask anybody I've let touch my cube. In fact, I about didn't "show off" in public because a waiter and waitress who wanted to scramble for me had very greasy hands, and this was less than an hour before a competition (I stopped at Waffle House for breakfast). I was a bit unpleasant about it, but people like seeing people do the cube so I sucked it up. If you're like me, just put your cube away while you eat, or just don't eat something greasy, or use silverware, etc.

Don't be afraid about cubing in public, people eat it up man, not in a bad way either. Allison mentioned the meetup, and we had a handful of spectators, then Mike decides to do a BLD solve (1:01.xy or something), that drew a crowd and lots of questions, but only temporarily. It's a good feeling too (as long as you aren't arrogant about it). It just makes you feel good when people are genuinely interested and get stunned by your accomplishments.

Like Allison said, I would rather not disturb people. When Jt (jms_gears) and I hang out, we'll generally grab food and cube in the restaurant for a bit, or somewhere else where it's somewhat noisy.

Yes, I checked your WCA profile. Like Chris Hardwick, I think it's more personal to reference people by their names instead of their online aliases.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Yes, I checked your WCA profile. Like Chris Hardwick, I think it's more personal to reference people by their names instead of their online aliases.


Yeah I know, I forgot to put a  after it.

I see, I will go to the meet up if I can, it will be nice to well...meet you. However, I won't be going to an after party because of time.

Edit: Can I borrow somebody's square-1 to compete with (if we hold it)?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 1, 2011)

I just noticed that the registration is showing up as charging for potential events. I would guess this isn't supposed to happen because they aren't for sure. Is this going to be the actual fee or is that just a mistake?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't know we could pay online until now. How do I pay if I already registered?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth: I'm unsure why this happened. I'll talk to Jim and Bryan about it. As for now, since they're tentative events, don't worry about paying for them. I should probably consult another organizer to see how this is usually handled (but I'm betting you don't pay for tentative events) and I'm happy with the way I'm handling it 

David: Don't worry about it, just pay when you get there. Since you're already registered it won't go up any, and registration closes soon anyway.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> David: Don't worry about it, just pay when you get there. Since you're already registered it won't go up any, and registration closes soon anyway.


 I just wanted to pay less


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 1, 2011)

You won't have to pay more since you at least pre-registered.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> You won't have to pay more since you at least pre-registered.


Ohhh, thought it was 6 + 1 if I paid with a credit card online, and 10 + 2 with cash.

Thanks


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 2, 2011)

Unofficial results:
http://www.cubingusa.com/uindy2011/results


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 2, 2011)

Missing my GuHong. Cubesmith logo, half bright set with bright blue. kinda clicky.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 3, 2011)

DYK
- It's Friday?
-Swords?
-Surprisingly one-sided sword fight?
-First one with a solved cube?
-Everyone had a long lunch?
-Brechon got more maru?
-Starburst in return for useless information?
-Possibly a record number of tennis players in comp?
-Only 1 4bld competitor, and no 5bld?
-22 second average?
-I missed winning all 3 rounds of 2x2 by .brechon seconds?
-Lubix prizes?
-Many people who have never had skyline chili?
-Afterparty at said chili place?


----------



## insane569 (Apr 3, 2011)

dude i sucked my cube popped twice but i still came in 19


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 3, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Missing my GuHong. Cubesmith logo, half bright set with bright blue. kinda clicky.


 
I found that in my bag. I can try to mail it to you or something, k?

DYK
I could have won clock 
No sub 15 average 
It was surprisingly behind schedule
Kinda Crowded
Mystery event was strange and fun.
:fp I have horrible consistency, for every event. 

idk I'm not good at these give me more dyks


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 3, 2011)

I had a lot of fun at this, I really hope you all did too! I want to give a big thank you to everybody that helped out here, it is very much appreciated. We had quite a few difficulties in the morning that prevented things from getting started right on time but we still caught up (before lunch, anyway).

I also want to give a very huge thank you for Donovan (Pixel 6) for all of that Lubix!

Some more DYK's!

Apparently KOII has more BLD cubers than the past few competitions?
This comp might as well have been sponsored by Steak 'n Shake?
David LeChuga and John Brechon are very aggressive with toy foam swords?
John Brechon not only got more Maru's, but he really loves them!
Somebody has a cube that jingles?
Seth extorts informatin by bribery of starbursts?
Jt Maupin and Spencer Thompson go to competitions 2 hours away, but not 5-10m?
Chester got a new official PB average 
Ethan gets to PLL at low 8...and fumbles to 10.25 (so close!). Still official pb single though 

John, Ethan, and Connor all want to go play dragon slayerrrr!

If you are missing a 4x4, PM or email me with the details of it. We found one laying around.

Again, a huge thank you to those that helped out! I could *not* have done it without all the support!


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 3, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Somebody has a cube that jingles?



Me


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2011)

Seriously? The winning average there couldn't have been .01 slower!?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 3, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I had a lot of fun at this, I really hope you all did too! I want to give a big thank you to everybody that helped out here, it is very much appreciated. We had quite a few difficulties in the morning that prevented things from getting started right on time but we still caught up (before lunch, anyway).
> 
> I also want to give a very huge thank you for Donovan (Pixel 6) for all of that Lubix!
> 
> ...


 
**** you lol.

I have another Hour to go at work and Im barely staying awake.
As for calling off, It wouldnt have mattered :/ Darcy (my boss) and randy both have been working for about 2/3 years longer than I have here *******s pulled seniority on me and requested the Day off. And to be honest we didnt need a 3rd shift I havnt, and probably wont charge a single person tonight. And the garage is Empty. 
On top of all that my dad stole my damn cube for the weekend. I just got it back like 11 hours ago

Im guessing james nerfed everyone?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 3, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Seriously? The winning average there couldn't have been .01 slower!?


 
I'm confused on this 

Jt: Nah, not me  More like David Lettuce LeChuga whooped on Nick Markopolopolopolus (knocked the cube out of hand 2 or 3 times haha) and John Brechon about nearly killed Ethan  The nerf swords seemed to work out really well  Oh, and Allison made it to round 2!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 3, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm confused on this
> 
> Jt: Nah, not me  More like David Lettuce LeChuga whooped on Nick Markopolopolopolus (knocked the cube out of hand 2 or 3 times haha) and John Brechon about nearly killed Ethan  The nerf swords seemed to work out really well  Oh, and Allison made it to round 2!


 
Ethan won though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 3, 2011)

Uh, why do you keep typing LeChuga? I don't remember what or when that came to be.


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 3, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm confused on this
> 
> Jt: Nah, not me  More like David Lettuce LeChuga whooped on Nick Markopolopolopolus (knocked the cube out of hand 2 or 3 times haha) and John Brechon about nearly killed Ethan  The nerf swords seemed to work out really well  Oh, and Allison made it to round 2!


 
Yes, my cube and I were pretty much demolished haha.

I accomplished what I wanted to (sub-20 official average, BLD success, sub-15 pyraminx average, sub-50 OH average) and I had a lot of fun. Now I get to go learn CMLL and work towards my goal of a ~13 second average with Roux (I'll be surprised if this ever happens). Are we going to have another competition around Indiana/Ohio before Nationals?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 4, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Yes, my cube and I were pretty much demolished haha.
> 
> I accomplished what I wanted to (sub-20 official average, BLD success, sub-15 pyraminx average, sub-50 OH average) and I had a lot of fun. Now I get to go learn CMLL and work towards my goal of a ~13 second average with Roux (I'll be surprised if this ever happens). Are we going to have another competition around Indiana/Ohio before Nationals?


 I should see if tilt indy wouldnt mind hosting one. They have been doing a lot of video game tournaments and this would be much bigger. And its in the mall so itd be a nice 'show case' competition.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 4, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Are we going to have another competition around Indiana/Ohio before Nationals?


Should be one at OSU before then.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 4, 2011)

David: Sorry about that, probably a habit due to my last name 

Seth: Yes, Ethan won! John tried cheating at first too! At least he had the right idea


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 4, 2011)

10.25 3x3 with a god damn G-perm lockup  next time!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 10.25 3x3 with a god damn G-perm lockup  next time!


 
Seriously, that solve couldn't have been 2.02 slower!?


----------

